# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  St. Louis

## ColdBloodedCarnival

St. Louis, MO. What. Up.

By the way - the St. Louis Reptile Show is this sunday (6/13)!

----------


## jbean7916

I wish I was off!! I'd make the 3.5hr drive since I missed the KC expo

----------

